# RA-4 chemistry???



## Bobby Ironsights (Oct 29, 2007)

What'n the hell is RA-4 chemistry? I've seen the advertisement on freestyle....colour chemistry as low as 20 degrees C! 

But I didn't find a  wikipedia article, on it, and that's unusual.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 30, 2007)

Everything you could possibly need to know about the chemistry aspects of RA-4 processing can be found here:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/support/techPubs/j39/j39.jhtml

Learning to filter properly during printing is a different story.


----------

